# Anyone have a 6 cell and 8 cell embryo transfer and get a BFP?



## Boo Boo (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi 

Just wondering if anyone has had a BFP from a 6 cell and 8 cell 3 day transfer?  We had FET on Tuesday with a 6 cell and an 8 cell, just wondering what our chances are.....

Thanks in advance for your help ladies  

Love Boo x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck on your 2ww!  

We had to freeze all due to OHSS and had a 4 cell and an 8 cell frozen on day 3, both of only a 'fair' quality (had to beg them to freeze as they wouldn't ordinarily).  Suprising us all, both of them stuck and they will be 3 years old in 2 months time!

You have just as much chance as anyone   Always a 50/50 chance regardless


----------

